# Smoke on the Water



## dollarbill (Feb 5, 2010)

Anyone gonna be at Smoke on the Water in AR. this year?   $100,000 up for grabs pays up to 40th place in each category.


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Feb 5, 2010)

yep, we are making the trip...


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice! Bring plenty of beer for us!           

Ill have to keep an eye out for you guys.


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 5, 2010)

I might like to go, but not going to make it this year..... Wait there will be beer there?


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 5, 2010)

bbquzz said:
			
		

> I might like to go, but not going to make it this year..... Wait there will be beer there?



Yep! Sounds like Goodsmokes bringin a bunch of it.....What a gooddude.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 7, 2010)

That is going to be a history making event...the first true $100K event if my memory serves correctly!


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 7, 2010)

30th to 40th place pays $100 bucks.  Awards should be a snap huh?  hahaa  Ill be with Denver Cajun Krew.


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Feb 8, 2010)

dollarbill said:
			
		

> Nice! Bring plenty of beer for us!
> 
> Ill have to keep an eye out for you guys.




You know it!  I just bit the bullet and bought a toy hauler, so it will be full of Genny  :P  :P .


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 8, 2010)

I can't talk my wife into turning loose of the entry fee.


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 8, 2010)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> I can't talk my wife into turning loose of the entry fee.



I couldnt swing that kinda cash myself.  $450? + gas + food + beer etc....  ouch.
Thats why i'll be the helper.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 9, 2010)

dollarbill said:
			
		

> Cliff H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DB, I think the common misconception about competition bbq is that while EVERYONE can do it...not EVERYONE can afford to do it (especially every weekend!)  I think its safe to say you are in the $600+ range each time out...some WAY more!


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 9, 2010)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> dollarbill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DB, I think the common misconception about competition bbq is that while EVERYONE can do it...not EVERYONE can afford to do it (especially every weekend!)  I think its safe to say you are in the $600+ range each time out...some WAY more![/quote:9rg05el5]

Id agree with that when your traveling across states. I probably hit 3 to $400 in state with gas, entry, beer, food, all the small stuff too. Damn....I hate lookin at it that way!  :twisted:    8)


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 9, 2010)

I only wish I had been born rich rather than so damn good lookin'


----------

